# Winnebago Rialta



## dcarpo (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying a Winnebaro Rialta, and I noticed some of the add for these campers said they had new transmission. Could anyone tell me if the Rialta has a transmission problem, if so what years.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 27, 2009)

Re: Winnebago Rialta



I found these links from a Google search for "Winnebago Rialta transmission problem":     

Rialta problems 

Transmission is in limp mode 

Message board; look for Rialta 

1997 Seatbelt problem; look for Rialta 

Rialta Motor home that is a $400 a month lawn ornament


----------



## dcarpo (Nov 27, 2009)

Re: Winnebago Rialta

Thank's Tex I think I'll stay away from the Rialta. Dave


----------

